# Let's see the tuned/shaved stuff



## AndrewTO (Feb 7, 2007)

Maybe it's just me, but it seems quiet in here. Well, compared to what i'm used to.

Anyone got any pics of parts they've shaved/tuned to share?

Post up - let's see what you got!

PATIA!


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

You might be better response to your thread posting it over at http://weightweenies.starbike.com or www.fairwheelbikes.com/forum


----------



## AndrewTO (Feb 7, 2007)

Juanmoretime said:


> You might be better response to your thread posting it over at http://weightweenies.starbike.com or www.fairwheelbikes.com/forum


Hey Juan!

I'm thinking it's about time I signed up on starbike. I've peeked here and there. Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## jimcav (Jun 15, 2003)

*that title begs for a pic of Dr Evil*

sporting his freshly shorn scrotum--and come to think of it that may save 5 grams

anyway, my NOS moser TK2 (eom 16.5 steel) is sitting at 16lbs w/o pedals, chorus 10. i am seriously thinking of making it 15 or less--go to record carbon UT, EC90 bars, zero g brakes.

if i do i'll post pics

jim


----------



## Cocolo (Nov 7, 2005)

I tuned a Flite saddle and posted it here: http://fairwheelbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2160&start=15. On the second page of that thread is my white Flite with a cutout on the rear of the saddle (my handle at FWB & WW is Cocolo). Is actually pretty comfortable and I'm using it on my MTB. Final weight is around 187g.


----------

